# BIRD REPORT NEEDED !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is planning a hunt in Nd Sd Ks Neb - if you have been on pheasants please let us know where you have been hunting - our usual places are birdless - thanks 4 the help !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Reagill, Cumbria, UK,,,,,84 pheasants and a duck yesterday :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The reports I'm hearing are bad.
Mullinville Kansas (East of Dodge City). They cut 600 acres of milo and saw 0 birds on a farm and ranch about 6800 acres.
Farmers in South Central and North West Ks and all recommend not to come. Its check back next year.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks TEX - your report is what we have been hearing - looks like grouse & woodcocks in the Up again this year !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM...can't give you a Bird report for your area..........

Can give you one for down here.........

Took the pups out for a hunt.......landed a tattoo breasted grass pheasant. Took all night to eat it! I thank the pups.........  

Have fun............... post up the results for me to live through you vicariously REM.......


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz ? - was that a biker chick or real BIRD - LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A genuine Aussie bird REM................  Like the way you think though!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A report from the northern Kansas opener. "It sucked we came home early.

Know some people that are going to give it a go later this week. I'll let you know if the have any better luck.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - thank you for the report - back 2 quail wood cocks ducks & grouse - life in a hard land - no one said it would V easy - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A guy that runs DD's just got back from Kansas.
Looks like all is not lost. Here's his report. 

The reports of bad land and no birds are for local areas. All the public land we saw looked normal. All the private land in certain areas looked like dirt. We covered 3000 square miles the first two days to find the birds. We found a 16 bird field that turned into a 60 bird field the next day. We also found a 70 bird field about 15 miles away. The key is to get away from the areas that the land owners destroyed all the surrounding land. We moved hotels during the trip and moved 2 hours in a different direction twice during the hunt. When we got to our final location, we found birds in every field and all the hunting land and surrounding land looked normal. We ran into hunters that were also getting into birds.


----------

